# Motomag III 2022-2023



## GTBruiser (Sep 19, 2022)

New take on a classic.  Coming next week.  Head over to the Mongoose site for more info.


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 19, 2022)

Great.   Glad I sold all my MM1 and MM2s.

Can see prices dropping starting next week.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 27, 2022)

I grabbed two pairs of each color between me and my friend.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Sep 29, 2022)

Got mine today 😎👍


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 29, 2022)

Mine came in today too


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 30, 2022)

Yup.i doubt ill run em on any of my bikes.would be kool on a newer str quadangle or pk ripper though.probably sell one set and stash the other


----------



## freddy (Oct 1, 2022)

how much for a set


----------



## freddy (Oct 3, 2022)

300 all sold out there's a set on bmx museum for 425+ shipping


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 3, 2022)

Don’t pay flipper prices!! Mongoose has more coming in a few weeks!


----------



## jammer (Oct 3, 2022)

I won't be buying them, made in China


----------



## freddy (Oct 3, 2022)

yes i know they not  mine im waiting hope i get a set


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 3, 2022)

The silver sold out in about 20 minutes.the gold and black were gone in 3 to 4 hours.300 of each color.there were rumors they were gonna do another run of the supergoose and Californian bikes they did a year or so ago and that never happened either.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 4, 2022)

I already sold all my extra sets.


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

That’s why they sold out , profiteers


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 4, 2022)

Thee said:


> That’s why they sold out , profiteers



'Merica


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> 'Merica



‘Shina 😂


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

All the purists that talk smack about repops , all over the shinese moto mags like stink on poope


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 4, 2022)

I have real motomag 2s for collecting.these were bought purely for profit.id never run them on one of my vintage bikes.they are fine for a modern retro 20" build.lots of money to be made on the modern retro market.i buy a few new se racing 26 or 29 every year.easy money if you pic what's gonna be hot.


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

Hobby? Hahaha if your hobby is making $$ offa saps, same guy that said he didn’t have any landing gear on on of his bikes?


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

No offense some of my best freinds are total hypocrites


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

Moto mags were junk when they originally were introduced & I can’t imagine they’ve improved


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

ALL I can really say is Whatever & Lmao


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 4, 2022)

Man do you ever stop running your mouth?


----------



## Thee (Oct 4, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> Man do you ever stop running your mouth?



Nope truth only hurts if it ought to


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 4, 2022)

I guess being a babbling moron is more important to you than anything.nothing you say makes any sense.i love guys like you.haters are gonna hate,haha!


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> I guess being a babbling moron is more important to you than anything.nothing you say makes any sense.i love guys like you.haters are gonna hate,haha!



Actually it does make sense, you said & I quote “none of my bikes have landing gear on them” haha , and hater ? Your other quote “ I like bikes “ people not so much” , I love people like you too hypocrites trying to be cool, what were you 6 years old when moto mags came out? Band wagoner after the fact


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

“I bought three pair but I won’t put them on any of them my bikes” ? Not cool enough? Not OG   lmao


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

At least I was there @ time


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2022)

You need to get a life man.you must have something better to do than troll people on here.i explained your misunderstanding once.im not gonna argue with an idiot over my fork and what I buy for profit.only said  i Iike dumbasses like you because your ridiculous ramblings all over this forum amuse me.you had to be that spaz kid nobody wanted around.keep hating loser.it just proves what a fool you are.


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> You need to get a life man.you must have something better to do than troll people on here.i explained your misunderstanding once.im not gonna argue with an idiot over my fork and what I buy for profit.only said  i Iike dumbasses like you because your ridiculous ramblings all over this forum amuse me.you had to be that spaz kid nobody wanted around.keep hating loser.it just proves what a fool you are.



& yup & you can continue to be a wannabe


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2022)

Haha,is that all you got.are you 12? Brush up on your reading comprehension,get some frigging glasses and do some research before you run the motor boat mouth.keep digging moron


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> Haha,is that all you got.are you 12? Brush up on your reading comprehension,get some frigging glasses and do some research before you run the motor boat mouth.keep digging moron



Your not old enough to have been anywhere near the beginning of bmx , but that’s your dig? Idiot & moron shows your intelligence name calling ? Lmfao 12 year old more like 6 like I said


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2022)

I just call em like I see em.finishing what you felt you needed to stir up.like I said, the ignorance amuses me.when you act the way you do,your gonna get called names.have you always been like this? Or you just getting senile a bit early.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2022)

While you were jumping your crappy schwinn in a dirt lot.........you probably dont even know who they are.


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> While you were jumping your crappy schwinn in a dirt lot.........you probably dont even know who they are.View attachment 1707458



Yeah the wash outs after the day


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2022)

Haha your the wanna be I guess 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣I was there


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> While you were jumping your crappy schwinn in a dirt lot.........you probably dont even know who they are.View attachment 1707458



Crappy Schwinn ? like the blue spitfire you just bought ?


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2022)

Haha.clueless.


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

I was there I don’t need to research pics & such it’s not that important, get a life bro ? Have you always had your head buried in the sand off the pear blossom highway ?


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣



Lol


----------



## Thee (Oct 5, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣



Haha well I’ll go with peace bro, & call a truce, you dig og bmx & so do I , so what do ya to I’ll give it a rest, forgive & forget & move on from there ?


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 5, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2022)

I was a little late checking my email tonight and just opened my mailbox at 11:30 pm MST and I noticed an email from one of the vendors that I deal with. Their email was sent here at 9:15 PM telling me they had 30   Sets of Motomags available. So I click on the gold set and sold out. I clicked on the other two colors, sold out. They probably sold out within 10 minutes of the emails being sent.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 6, 2022)

Yeah they go fast.


----------



## sworley (Oct 6, 2022)

Yep, I also saw that email from Porkchop in my inbox this morning. Of course, by then - all sold out.


----------



## Thee (Oct 7, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> While you were jumping your crappy schwinn in a dirt lot.........you probably dont even know who they are.View attachment 1707458



So I’m not sure? But I think it’s stu Thompson & Mike buff ? & don’t know the others ? 😳


----------



## Thee (Oct 7, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> While you were jumping your crappy schwinn in a dirt lot.........you probably dont even know who they are.View attachment 1707458



In my neighborhood , bmx magazine Rl Osborne & Bob Haro we’re the local hero’s , until bmx moved on from down hill tracks w/big jumps to flat tracks like @ ascot & guys moved on to free style, the guys that had the means worked the circuit from Gardena the valley & saddleback & the free style big shots went world wide , dang it was 40 years ago ? Go figure ? Torrance / South Bay was the Mecca , & OC & The Valley, that’s what I remember ?


----------



## Thee (Oct 7, 2022)

sworley said:


> Yep, I also saw that email from Porkchop in my inbox this morning. Of course, by then - all sold out.



I got that to , error 404 haha ooops


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 10, 2022)

From left, "Hollywood" Mike Miranda, Jon Anderson, Jeff "Kos" Kosmola ,me and "Stompin Stu"Thompson.Jon and Mike were bad ass but stu and kos are living legends.pic from 83.im 11 and had been racing for 2 years.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 10, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> From left, "Hollywood" Mike Miranda, Jon Anderson, Jeff "Kos" Kosmola ,me and "Stompin Stu"Thompson.Jon and Mike were bad ass but stu and kos are living legends.pic from 83.im 11 and had been racing for 2 years.



I'm proud of myself for guessing 3 of the 5! I had a feeling that was you, BG...anyone could pick Kos & Stompin' Stu...even out of a "where's Waldo" puzzle! haha
Cool pic


----------



## Thee (Oct 10, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> From left, "Hollywood" Mike Miranda, Jon Anderson, Jeff "Kos" Kosmola ,me and "Stompin Stu"Thompson.Jon and Mike were bad ass but stu and kos are living legends.pic from 83.im 11 and had been racing for 2 years.



I was already 18 in ‘83 & bicycles got kicked aside for cars, girls (@ the drive in 😉) , motorcycles , dirt & street , and oh yeah a job 😎 haha,  My first street bike kawi triple kh 250 3 cylinder 2 stroke, it smoked the Yamaha 350’s , not a pic of my actual bike


----------



## Thee (Oct 10, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I'm proud of myself for guessing 3 of the 5! I had a feeling that was you, BG...anyone could pick Kos & Stompin' Stu...even out of a "where's Waldo" puzzle! haha
> Cool pic



Hey I @ least got stu lol


----------

